# Thur Trip



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well according to the weather it was suppose to be flat with a N wind but it wasn't so we stayed in state waters, there was a ton of Ly's at the mass, small and big I was able to net a few dodging the huge jellyfish. We hit a few public reefs and was able to get a nice Mangrove, Lane and a keeper Trigger. We also got into some Mingos but were only 12" so we tossed them back. The boat ran so good in choppy water, the raw water wash down and big live well so nice, I know no biggy but it is to me. I think I saw SeaLark at the Russian Freighter, he had his dive flag out. All in all it was a nice day just not many fish in the cooler but we got dinner.

*Water Clarity* = muddy Inshore, clear at the mass.
*Bait *= Live Ly's, 
*Water Depth* = 80' to 95'
*Offshore current* = low
*Area* = State Waters
*Water Temp* = 78F
*Moon* = 1/4


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you like that new boat !  Some of those 12" mingos would have got a boat ride from me. Lol !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'll take 4 dozen of those small ly's.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

btw, i like those croqs. where you getem?
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Sounds like you like that new boat !  Some of those 12" mingos would have got a boat ride from me. Lol !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes sir I am, I am getting use to everything, I feel spoiled. I try and get football mingos, I usually do with the Ly's but didn't dial it in today.



jack2 said:


> btw, i like those croqs. where you getem?
> jack


These are great boat shoes, cheap, super cushy, no marks on the boat.

*Amoji Unisex Garden Clogs Shoes Sandals Slippers*


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad to see you getting use out of the new sled. Shooting you a PM


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

10-4


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

jack2 said:


> btw, i like those croqs. where you getem?
> jack


Hey Jack sent you a PM.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Sealark was on the freighter, 
I wont lie you found my secret spot. Yes it was me. Nice day a little bumpy. Close together 1 footers.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

sealark said:


> Sealark was on the freighter,
> I wont lie you found my secret spot. Yes it was me. Nice day a little bumpy. Close together 1 footers.



I was gonna stop by and say hi but I can't hold my breath that long.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I swear, I've bought more crap based on member recommendations than all the scrolling ads running on this forum. 

I ordered them Friday and they showed up on my porch today. They actually are real comfortable. They just need some fish guts on 'em now. 


I


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAA, dude you are ready to head to town in your new shoes. They are comfortable for sure.


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> HAHHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAA, dude you are ready to head to town in your new shoes. They are comfortable for sure.


Just don't wear em to the ramp at Jim's!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Actually when they get a little wet they grip pretty good, I use them throwing the net all the time.


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

Are they Crocs? I can't make out label and I don't recognize that style, but I haven't been to a store in so long no telling what they came out with.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Post #5


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry--overlooked it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

NP dude.


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

But I got a pair headed to me and Bezos is 1 Cent richer.

Where else can you buy those shoes and an RCBS .22 hornet shellholder?


----------

